# white and little white off escambia



## Ryder (Feb 17, 2010)

i'm trying to find whites rive and little whites river off escambai via swamphouse launch....any help is appreciated


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

When heading north on the river take a right just opposite gulf power. you will pass a bunch of barges then take an imediate right. When you go up whites a couple miles you will take another right on the big turn to the left. Thats little whites. Becare in little white theres a few stumps in there.


----------

